# portable solar for charging.



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

we have a trip to Big Bend planned for Christmas and the sites have no electricity. I plan on taking a pair of Honda EU2000 to charge the battery and daily charging, but if you have ever been there, you know you can spend a lot of time away from camp. I want to get a portable solar set up to hook up while we are out to help charge up my batteries. (will have 2 deep cycle 12v set up). Any body got any advice or suggestions on something they have used.

i found this on amazon and it looks to be OK with good reviews. I dont want a perminant mount set up and the folding panel will take up less space traveling.

DOKIO Solar Panel 
Learn more: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0748FYFSK/ref=cm_sw_em_r_mt_dp_Q4CMFbFM0TAEC?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

Take 1 Honda. It puts out as much energy in 1 hr as the solar panel will do all day.
100 ft extension cord and a battery charger.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

I agree with stammster^^^. Some of those small Honda gens will run all day and are quieter than the spoken word. If you still want Solar to keep batts goin, check out Camping World in Katy. They haveZamp portable fold up 180 Watt Solar Panels with the controller for about $859.00.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

The Dokio and others on Amazon definitely a lot cheaper! I don't know much about those though. Friend has the Zamp and loves it. Check Camping world, they may have them on sale now.


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

Thanks. My plan was to run the 2 Hondas when in camp with a parallel kit and just run my full camper and let the battery charge at the same time. Might just throw a charger in and do it direct though. Probably faster. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

I ended up buying the Dokio 100 watt panel kit. it came with a small cheap controller and aligator clip cord to charge a battery. the most i saw on output was a bit over 4 amps, but the sun was low to the horizon the week before christmas. I plugged it in while we were gone all day and it did a decent job of getting my 2 12v batteries charged back to about 90%. i would have been OK with out a generator. We did run the Honda EU2000 for an hour or so at dark to assist with dinner/microwave/and finish topping off the batteries. Once we ran it in the morning, momma wanted a normal cup of coffee. (my percolator pot sucked). 

The Dokio panel did what we expected and were pleased with it for anyone looking for options. only downfall might be lack of stand for solar panel.


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

How was your trip? Any pics? Where did yâ€™all stay? 

Thanks!


----------

